# "The Good Samaritan".



## christianhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

What does the Parable,THE LORD gives us,mean to you?


----------



## farmasis (Jan 4, 2011)

The quick Sunday School answer to me is that Jesus explains who your neighbor is. 

A deeper meaning is that the man asking questions knew the law, as he was a lawyer. Jesus exposed to him that their was more than knowing law when applying it in real life. It was a bitter pill for the Jewish scholar to have to swallow having his own kind pass by, including a preacher and not offer help to their brother. Then, a scum of a human (in their opinion) to rescue and give great care and attend to his immediate and future needs. It is easy to love the lovable ain't it? I think it shows how easily we, with our noses stuck right up in the air, walk right by people we should help probably judging them to justify our actions as we slide by. We know not our neighbor, nor love.

Deeper still there also could be a meaning of prophecy of how those high brow religious folks would walk away from someone and how the stone the builder rejected would come to the aid of those in need and fully attend to the man's needs, as Jesus would soon do.

Sorry for rambling, and am probably way off base. You know it when you help someone in need, especially when that is a hard thing to do. Others can see it too. 

Michael, you are a good samaritian.


----------



## apoint (Jan 4, 2011)

You might not know where your help may come from. So always be a help to others, even ones that dont like you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 4, 2011)

farmasis said:


> The quick Sunday School answer to me is that Jesus explains who your neighbor is.
> 
> A deeper meaning is that the man asking questions knew the law, as he was a lawyer. Jesus exposed to him that their was more than knowing law when applying it in real life. It was a bitter pill for the Jewish scholar to have to swallow having his own kind pass by, including a preacher and not offer help to their brother. Then, a scum of a human (in their opinion) to rescue and give great care and attend to his immediate and future needs. It is easy to love the lovable ain't it? I think it shows how easily we, with our noses stuck right up in the air, walk right by people we should help probably judging them to justify our actions as we slide by. We know not our neighbor, nor love.
> 
> ...




Really good points.

The wonderful, spiritually committed people of God walked right by one of their very own.
The low-class, wantabe, steps up and does not only what we should have done, but even more.  To the greatest extent possible.  Even providing the funds for extended care.

For me, its mostly a lesson on self-examination.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a wonderful demonstration of Agape love.The love that kept going,even after the initial help had been given.I agree with Farmasis,it is even Prophetic.THE LORD is telling us of unconditional Love,that has no end.HIS Love that HE gave us on the Cross.HE was despised,yet HE LOVED us,and saved us for all eternity.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 4, 2011)

Luke 10:25And a lawyer stood up and put Him to the test, saying, "Teacher, what shall I do to inherit eternal life?" 
 26And He said to him, "What is written in the Law? How does it read to you?" 

 27And he answered, "YOU SHALL LOVE THE LORD YOUR GOD WITH ALL YOUR HEART, AND WITH ALL YOUR SOUL, AND WITH ALL YOUR STRENGTH, AND WITH ALL YOUR MIND; AND YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF." 

 28And He said to him, "You have answered correctly; DO THIS AND YOU WILL LIVE." 

29But wishing to justify himself, he said to Jesus, "And who is my neighbor?" 
 30Jesus replied and said, "A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, and fell among robbers, and they stripped him and beat him, and went away leaving him half dead. 
 31"And by chance a priest was going down on that road, and when he saw him, he passed by on the other side.
.
.
 36"Which of these three do you think proved to be a neighbor to the man who fell into the robbers' hands?" 37And he said, "The one who showed mercy toward him." Then Jesus said to him, "Go and do the same."


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

help any one who needs it.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 8, 2011)

The Moral Of The Story is that Good people can be found in any Nationality.
Samaritans were Pseudo Jews and Not Pure Blood, so they were hated by Jews.
Yet  Higher than life Jews passed by the Wounded man and did nothing ,while a Samaritan showed love for the man.

There is good and Evil in every nationality.


----------

